# iPod Touch



## Nihlus (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un iPod Touch, et voudrais mettre les chansons qui y sont contenues sur le MacBook de mon frère, problème : il n'apparaît que sur iTunes, et pas dans le Finder, ni sur le desktop. Que faire ?

Merci par avance, Nihlus.


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

ben on gère la bibliothèque des ipod par itunes, et non par le Finder ou le bureau.


----------



## Nihlus (16 Août 2009)

Je sais, mais pour passer la musique d'un iPod à un Mac ou PC ou c'que tu veux, il faut bien passer par l'explorateur ou le finder ^^


iTunes                    :   Mac/PC => iPod
Finder/Explorateur :   iPod => Mac/PC


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

non, normalement c'est pas prévu de pouvoir transférer des musiques depuis l'iPod/iPhone vers un ordi. 

Il y a cependant des applications qui permettent de le faire : par exemple Yamipod ou Senuti.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Nihlus a dit:


> Je sais, mais pour passer la musique d'un iPod à un Mac ou PC ou c'que tu veux, il faut bien passer par l'explorateur ou le finder ^^
> 
> 
> iTunes : Mac/PC => iPod
> Finder/Explorateur : iPod => Mac/PC


 
Et bien, non!

Prépare ton pot de vaseline, mais si tu veux rajouter une simple musique depuis le Mac/Pc de ton frere, il faut qu'il aie exactement la même playlist que toi et apple va effacer ton ancienne playlist.

Coince tes pouces contre le bord de la table et ouvre le pot de vaseline 


Il existe des solutions pour y arriver, mais il va falloir que tu Jailbreake ton appareil, que tu te mettes hors la loi vis-àvis d'Apple et quetu rentres dans le monde des pirates.. lol


----------



## Nihlus (21 Août 2009)

Pourtant lorsque je branche mon autre iPod (nano 3G) il s'affiche sur le desktop. C'est à n'y rien comprendre...


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2009)

je vois pas ce qu'il y a à comprendre. L'affichage sur le bureau ne veut pas dire que vous devez pouvoir gérer votre ipod depuis le bureau.


----------



## Nihlus (21 Août 2009)

Le truc, c'est que je veux gérer manuellement les chansons contenues dans l'iPod Touch pour pouvoir les mettre dans le mac de mon frère


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2009)

je vous ai déjà répondu que pour ça il existe des logiciels tels que Yamipod et Senuti.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2009)

Nihlus a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que je veux gérer manuellement les chansons contenues dans l'iPod Touch pour pouvoir les mettre dans le mac de mon frère



On peut gérer manuellement le contenu de l'iPod mais avec iTunes et avec 1 seul ordinateur à la fois. Et que ce soit manuellement ou automatiquement, c'est toujours avec iTunes qu'on le fait.

Comme on te l'a expliqué, pour faire ça il faut en passer par des solutions "exotiques".


----------



## manurennes (27 Août 2009)

Heum mouai.....
Pour s'implifier la demande de Nihlus... en gros.....il veut mettre un fichier (peut importe ce que c'est, mp3, zip,dmg....etc) sur sont iPod touch.... sont problème c'est qu'il ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau....... et la question est pourquoi ??????

Une réflexion peut être un peut bête mais depuis kan il faut une application pour accéder au disque de sont iPod ??? J'en suis à mon 4eme iPod et personnellement je n'ai jamais utilisé de logiciel pour les gérer.

De mon coté je m'incruste dans ce sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème.
C'est à dire que mon iPod touch fonctionne et ce synchronise parfaitement avec iTunes mais il ne ce monte pas sur le bureau.
Car je voudrais simplement y mettre un fichier pour le transférer  sur un autre ordinateur.

Comment faire?? quelqu'un aurait 'il une solution???

J'ai déjà restaurer l'iPod, changer de ports et respecter les procédures de restauration d'apple...... rien a faire.....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Août 2009)

je crois que cette fonction n'est tout simplement pas disponible sur l'ipod touch. Pour tous les autres modèles, on peut activer / désactiver la fonction disque dur sur Itunes, et pas sur le Touch (après y a peut etre des solutions externes)


----------



## manurennes (27 Août 2009)

heu ....très bonne remarque..!!! 
Cependant il me semble  avoir déja mis du contenu et en plus de cela sur la jauge de contenu du disque visible depuis iTunes, il y a "autre" avec un poids conséquent de donnés...

...jme renseigne chez Apple et je fais suivre leur réponse.

merci beaucoup


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Août 2009)

je possède aussi une partie "Autre", que je n'explique pas vraiment non plus Peut etre cela comprend les mails, les notes, toutes les donnés supplémentaires

Enfin la réponse d'Apple m'interesse aussi


----------



## Bazinga (30 Août 2009)

manurennes a dit:


> Une réflexion peut être un peut bête mais depuis kan il faut une application pour accéder au disque de sont iPod ??? J'en suis à mon 4eme iPod et personnellement je n'ai jamais utilisé de logiciel pour les gérer.



On ne va pas tourner autour du pot: 

la seule solution pour monter ton Ipod Touch comme un disque dur à l'image de ce que tous les autres Ipod font est de le jailbreaker.

Il y a plein de guides sur le net ou tu peux me contacter par message privé.


----------



## manurennes (2 Septembre 2009)

BOn alors pour contacter apple...... ce n'est pas possible visiblement!!! Cependant j'ai trouver une réponse dont voici le lien...... et pas besoin de jailbreaker

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-48790-iphone-explorer-un-iphone-disque-dur

a plus


----------



## l e f i l s d e r e m y (2 Septembre 2009)

Utiliser l'iPOD Touch en mode disque dur est possible grâce à un utilitaire comme iPhone Explorer, mais si ça permet de stocker des fichiers sur l'iPOD comme sur une clé USB ou encore d'accéder au répertoire des photos et copies d'écran, ça ne permet en aucune façon dr'accéder aux musiques stockées sur l'iPOD (comme sur n'importe quel iPOD même avec le mode Disque dur activé)

Pour transférer des musiques de l'iPOD vers un Mac, il faut passer par un autre utilitaire (comme Senuti par exemple)

(et inutile de JailBreacker quoi que ce soit!)


----------



## Bazinga (2 Septembre 2009)

l e f i l s d e r e m y a dit:


> Utiliser l'iPOD Touch en mode disque dur est possible grâce à un utilitaire comme iPhone Explorer, mais si ça permet de stocker des fichiers sur l'iPOD comme sur une clé USB ou encore d'accéder au répertoire des photos et copies d'écran, ça ne permet en aucune façon dr'accéder aux musiques stockées sur l'iPOD (comme sur n'importe quel iPOD même avec le mode Disque dur activé)
> 
> Pour transférer des musiques de l'iPOD vers un Mac, il faut passer par un autre utilitaire (comme Senuti par exemple)
> 
> (et inutile de JailBreacker quoi que ce soit!)


 
Oui, mais tu es obligé d'installer un programme sur le PC avec ce système ;-)

Ce qui n'est pas vraiment une utilisation "mode disque dur" complete


----------



## l e f i l s d e r e m y (2 Septembre 2009)

oui c'est vrai...

Bon ce que je voulais surtout préciser c'est que "mode disque dur" ou pas, ce n'est pas ce qui permet de transférer des musiques d'un iPOD à un Mac (tel que demandé au premier message).

Pour ça il faut passer par Yamipod ou Senuti.


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2009)

Cette fonction n'est en effet pas dispos sur les iPod touch alors que cela l'est sur les autres iPod.

Néanmoins, ce n'est pas un oubli d'Apple, mais une volonté de faciliter l'utilisation de l'appareil.

Ce genre de baladeur n'est pas fait pour transférer des données d'un poste a un autre, une clef USB à 10&#8364; le fait bien mieux. Je pense qu'Apple considère que l'achat d'une clef USB n'est plus un frein aujourd'hui. ET ceux qui disent qu'ils doivent trimbaler la clef en plus de leur baladeur c'est qu'ils ont oublié qu'il faudrait se déplacer avec le câble qui est 15 fois plus encombrant qu'une clef.


----------

